# Form advice



## mideerslinger (Nov 4, 2012)

It kind of looks like ur grip is a little off i shoot a open grip with my hand tilted at about a 40° angle try taking the bottom of ur hand and kicking it to the left a bit so the bow grip kinda follows ur love line in ur hand it feels kinda weird at first but its gonna give u no hand torque i shoot super tight groups all day long i can almost keep up with the target rigs heres 2 pics one of the way i grip my bow and one of my grouping at 30 yards also try lowering your elbow about 3 inches see if it helps

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phopkinsiii (May 17, 2010)

Thanks. I know what you mean about the grip. I really have to concentrate to get the 45 degree angle on the grip. I usually degenerate to the grip you see there.
What kind of bow is that in the pic? Is that a custom grip?




mideerslinger said:


> It kind of looks like ur grip is a little off i shoot a open grip with my hand tilted at about a 40° angle try taking the bottom of ur hand and kicking it to the left a bit so the bow grip kinda follows ur love line in ur hand it feels kinda weird at first but its gonna give u no hand torque i shoot super tight groups all day long i can almost keep up with the target rigs heres 2 pics one of the way i grip my bow and one of my grouping at 30 yards also try lowering your elbow about 3 inches see if it helps
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mideerslinger (Nov 4, 2012)

It is a hoyt vector 35 and a hoyt red wood grip they just released new wood grips in about 6 diff colors but they are hard to find i got a pink one just like it on my wifes bow that grip form is very crucial it makes a world of a difference ive tried holding my bows over the yrs many different ways but the way i do know with that 45° makes me shoot amazing pete shepley has a video on you tube about proper bow grip check it out he owns pse
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Alignment off. Elbow is outside arrow line. This can contribute to poor follow through and poor execution of back tension.

I would try to close your stance up some unless this is your natural point of aim.

Back is not squared up to the target enough for me. Note in the pick if you put an arrow across the back of the archer that it would point towards the target.
View attachment 1563684


These are a few things I picked up - but there is more than one way to shoot a bow. I feel alignment is very important. Bow and arrow go one way and the release goes the opposite. <------>

.02


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:director:.........................find a safe place to shoot !!!


----------



## phopkinsiii (May 17, 2010)

I like the grip. I took the original off of my Hoyt Vector 32 because it was too fat and I had more trouble positioning my hand. If you know if a source for the replacement grip, I'd like to give it a try.
Thanks.


----------



## phopkinsiii (May 17, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try closing my stance a bit.
A friend of mine pointed out my elbow alignment. I lengthened the draw length by about 1/16 inch and it feels pretty good but will take some getting used to. I need to shoot a few hundred arrows and take some more pictures.


----------



## phopkinsiii (May 17, 2010)

:teeth:
It's pretty safe unless I manage to miss a 4X6' target from 6 feet away. I used a GoPro camera and the wide angle lens makes it look like I'm a lot further from the target.



mike 66 said:


> :director:.........................find a safe place to shoot !!!


----------

